# Why does everybody speed?



## Haloman800 (Aug 24, 2012)

Most of you have your drivers license's, I just got mine earlier this year and I noticed that everybody goes 5-10 miles (at least) over the speed limit. Why is that? My friend from California said he would drive as much as 20 miles over the speed limit at times and he'd never get pulled over. The cops didn't even care. I know police officers in some cases do take it seriously (or maybe they seriously want a bigger paycheck) because I've heard stories of people getting tickets for going as little as two miles over the limit.

But everywhere I go I'll drive exactly, or 1-2 miles under the speed limit, and everyone passes me, even while I'm in the right lane. In a lot of cases I'm forced to speed as well just to keep up with the general flow of traffic.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I drive the limit too and it seems to piss people off.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2012)

Most of the time people don't notice they're going over as, like you've mentioned, people just follow the flow of traffic. Others are in a hurry and feel the need to go over because they think their business is important. And then there are the idiots who think they should go as fast as they want down every road because they can. 

Also, frequency of tickets depends entirely on the area you're in, so making a general statement like "the police don't care" is rather...small-minded. In areas where I live, you can get pulled over for going 1mph over the speed limit. Others, I've seen people go 10 over and they don't get stopped. Also, as far as I know they don't get paid more for writing more tickets else *every* officer would do it.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 24, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Most of the time people don't notice they're going over as, like you've mentioned, people just follow the flow of traffic. Others are in a hurry and feel the need to go over because they think their business is important. And then there are the idiots who think they should go as fast as they want down every road because they can.
> 
> Also, frequency of tickets depends entirely on the area you're in, so making a general statement like "the police don't care" is rather...small-minded. In areas where I live, you can get pulled over for going 1mph over the speed limit. Others, I've seen people go 10 over and they don't get stopped. Also, as far as I know they don't get paid more for writing more tickets else *every* officer would do it.



In every area I've been to or heard about they don't seem to. And I do know for a fact that they have a quota they must meet every month or [I don't know] happens. And IMO, it would be like every job, where if you meet or exceed your quota consistently, you'd get a raise/promotion.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 24, 2012)

5 mph over the speed limit is what everyone I ask says is the unofficial accepted margin of error, so that probably has something to do with it. I usually go 0-5 mph over the speed limit. I used to go as much as 15 mph over the speed limit when driving through rural Missouri and only the corn was around to see (until I finally got pulled over).


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lacius said:


> 5 mph over the speed limit is what everyone I ask says is the unofficial accepted margin of error, so that probably has something to do with it. I usually go 0-5 mph over the speed limit. I used to go as much as 15 mph over the speed limit when driving through rural Missouri and only the corn was around to see (until I finally got pulled over).



What was the outcome of that?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 24, 2012)

I've always been told that police will rarely, if ever, pull you over unless you're at least 5MPH over, at least in virginia.
http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/free-books/beat-ticket-book/chapter5-1.html
This explains why, somewhat.
Also here's a thread from a police forum echoing some of the info in the above link.
http://forums.officer.com/t90893/

As far as them wanting to pull you over even when you're not dangerous, it's widely theorized that there's unofficial quotas they need to meet (usually monthly).
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/9578/do-police-officers-have-monthly-quotas-of-traffic-tickets-to-write

Especially in virginia, near the end of the month seems to be when you see all the cops out pulling people.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 24, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> What was the outcome of that?


I made small talk about corn and got off with a warning.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

In most areas a "speed limit" is more a speed suggestion. 

In some areas highway patrol can pull you off the highway and issue you a ticket for hindering traffic, if you're not going with the flow of traffic. Yes, even if you're going the speed limit.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 24, 2012)

Lacius said:


> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the outcome of that?
> ...



SHUCK DA POLICE!

Anyway, I'm in the boring, plain chicken sandwich category of keeping within 0-5 mph of the speed limit.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree w/ most of the comments above. 0-5 MPH over the limit is unlikely to get you pulled over or ticketed. The police aren't looking for speeders so much as they are looking for dangerous drivers. Lots of lane changes, not using your signals and various other dip shittery is more likely to get you a ticket then speeding "safely". Excessive speeding aside of course.

That said there is a very good reason I tend to go around 5 miles over the posted limit in my town... Traffic lights. Despite the posted speed limit of 30 MPH on the longest drag on my way to work, the lights are timed for 35 MPH traffic, If one goes 25-30 MPH they will be guaranteed to hit every light on that stretch on red. Go 35 and it's clean sailing green lights all the way.

This is why I would be annoyed w/ you if I found you in front of me going the speed limit during rush hour. I'm not the sort to get on your ass, road rage or any other such nonsense... But yeah, I'd be in my car behind you thinking, "Would you go a little faster, or do you like to waste gas and time at red lights?" I only do this on roads "major" enough to have traffic lights, I do not speed through neighborhoods or school zones.

The highway is a completely different story for me though. Speed limit is 65 MPH and I tend to go 80 to 90 MPH... So do most the people on I5 between Salem and Portland. Don't get on the highway if you want to go 65 MPH, take a rural route. I actually learned that the hard way.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 24, 2012)

This also annoys me. I prefer to go the speed limit but everyone just gets mad, lol. 

Some people say that you're allowed to go 5mph over the limit... If that was true, then the sign would just say 50 instead of 45.
Some cops don't care, some do (or as was said above, if they need to meet their quota they will stop you for anything they can find wrong).

I don't go more than 5 over, because I'd like to keep a perfect driving record.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 24, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> This also annoys me. I prefer to go the speed limit but everyone just gets mad, lol.
> 
> Some people say that you're allowed to go 5mph over the limit... If that was true, then the sign would just say 50 instead of 45.
> Some cops don't care, some do (or as was said above, if they need to meet their quota they will stop you for anything they can find wrong).
> ...


I also go 5 over.

Also in places like Los Angeles, or New York, I think although not all but alot of police wait for the big speeders instead of the guys going 10-15 over. Here in NC, 15 over and your getting a ticket.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 24, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> I don't go more than 5 over, because I'd like to keep a perfect driving record.



I have a perfectly clean driving record, thanks, and zero accidents in my life time.


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 24, 2012)

KidIce said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > I don't go more than 5 over, because I'd like to keep a perfect driving record.
> ...


Oh, that wasn't directed towards your post. That's just a common phrase around here, that you can go 5 over without much chance of being stopped.

There's a chance that you can be stopped if a cop is having a bad day, so I'd prefer not doing it, that's all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 24, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> Most of you have your drivers license's, I just got mine earlier this year and I noticed that everybody goes 5-10 miles (at least) over the speed limit. Why is that? My friend from California said he would drive as much as 20 miles over the speed limit at times and he'd never get pulled over. The cops didn't even care. I know police officers in some cases do take it seriously (or maybe they seriously want a bigger paycheck) because I've heard stories of people getting tickets for going as little as two miles over the limit.
> 
> But everywhere I go I'll drive exactly, or 1-2 miles under the speed limit, and everyone passes me, even while I'm in the right lane. In a lot of cases I'm forced to speed as well just to keep up with the general flow of traffic.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?



Some people are just faster drivers just like there are slow ass drivers. Also, it's a bit ironic, it tells you to go the speed limit, but in the drivers book, at least here, it says to go with the flow of traffic anyways.

The most I go is about 15kmh over, or if I'm in front of my house pulling onto the road (which is a highway) I'll go anywhere from 20-40 over.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 24, 2012)

I speed cause its better and healthier than crack


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 24, 2012)

Why would you?.....are you so scared of breaking the law, even if it's highly unlikely there's anyone around to enforce it?


Most speed limits are so freaking slow!!

Well where is live, in TnT, the police isn't on every corner looking at every driver (from what i hear about other places like US/EU/JP, they're pretty fucktipated), so i guess we're kinda lucky...in a way.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 24, 2012)

For me, it depends on where I am. There is this small business district that I go through on my way to work, and I don't dare go over the speed limit. On regular streets, I'm within the 0-3 MPH over the limit. About 5-10 MPH over on the freeway as long as everyone else is going that speed.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 24, 2012)

I have no idea why they do that. It is stupid and annoying. They think they are gods. 
Especially those that just cut you off rudely and act like they are hot shit.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 24, 2012)

I mostly speed on highways to keep up with the flow of traffic. That, and most speed limits are pretty outdated. As long as you feel comfortable, you're probably driving at a reasonable speed. Unless, you know, you're like the people Yumi is referring to.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 24, 2012)

Most people speed when there are many street lights... they act like they aren't going to slam on their brakes to come to a complete stop only to slam on their gas to speed again.

I actually wrote a poem for people who slam on their gas during red lights, speed, slam on their brakes at the next stop light. If only they went slower and knew how to time the lights... they would be a bit more conservative while driving.

All but one mashes their gas,
not an ounce of clue that they're gonna get passed,
they approach the red light slamming on their brakes,
pretending they have made no mistakes,
light turns green and just like the past,
All but one mashes their gas.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 24, 2012)

I do it because theres spots where theres literally never cops, or its really easy to tell.

Especially on the route i use to go to my Campus every morning, theres only 1 spot to worry about, other than that, I'v seen people going 50 and 60 miles in a 35-40 zone numerous times. (Atleast once a week)


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually go at least 5 over. Granted, most people still pass me. If your going the speed limit here, you're just going to piss everybody off.


----------



## Whipple (Aug 24, 2012)

Most of you have missed the point of this thread.

The reason most people speed is TIME.

As you grow older (and you will) the responsibilities of life catch up with you.
Life is no longer a bowl of cherries and there are many places you have to go.
Your work commute, acting as taxi for kids, pets, going to the store for food etc. are not fun exciting drives.
The faster you can make these trips, the more time you will have to do what you REALLY want to do.
Going 10% - 20% is not THAT unsafe and has become the norm in many areas.
Take a look at who is speeding and what they are driving, you will usually see they are mature drivers (30 - 50 yrs old)
driving older vehicles just trying to do what they need to in an efficient and efficient manner.

FYI - I consider those who drive at or under the speed limit when the flow of traffic is going significantly faster to be a little selfish and self-centered
as well as creating a traffic hazard as everyone has to switch lanes multiple times just to get around them.

Be safe and considerate of those with whom you share the road, drive with the flow of traffic.


----------



## Law (Aug 24, 2012)

Everybody wants to be first.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2012)

Related.

Also if you're not first, you're last.

Also because people are impatient fucks. Kids speed down my road at 80mph when the speed limit is 45. And we live right on a bend in the road and near two schools.


----------



## Shoat (Aug 24, 2012)

Whipple said:


> FYI - I consider those who drive at or under the speed limit when the flow of traffic is going significantly faster to be a little selfish and self-centered
> as well as creating a traffic hazard as everyone has to switch lanes multiple times just to get around them.
> 
> Be safe and considerate of those with whom you share the road, drive with the flow of traffic.



You can not be serious.
Speed limits were set up for safety.
Going OVER them is far more hazardous than going at or slightly under them. (The extreme case where someone drives half of what is allowed is annoying too, but it occurs less often AND is less dangerous)

That's the exact same bullshit as pedestrians who cross the road instantly instead of waiting five fucking seconds for the light to turn green:
You're ignoring a set of rules that was set up not only for your, but for everyone's safety, get away with it unpunished and you don't even feel bad. That is inacceptable.
And then _you_ get pissed at those who stick to the rules?


Not only is _that_ an extremely hypocritical attitude, it's also plain bad decision making (get caught speeding -> a few minutes late becomes a few hours late, plus you have to pay a fine).


Also, it works out fine a thousand times, and the 1001st time you cause an accident with your speeding, get horribly injured and/or crippled, have to pay everything out of your own pocket because insurances don't cover douchebaggy-ness and lose your driver's license on top of that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 24, 2012)

because everyone listen to this while driving...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2012)

I usually go faster then the speedlimit on the highway.

I pretty much stick to the speed limit In the city.
Sometimes an km/h or 2/3 above it.

With 30 and 50 being the speed limits in most of the cities and 80/100 on the normal roads.
Highways being 120/130 here.

Edit:
When I do speed up in the city then it's usually to go with the traffic flow.
On the highway I usually have a constand speed of 140 km/h in zones where 130 is allowed and 130 where 120 is allowed.

It's basically the speed that everyone is sticking to.

As for the German Autobahn (no speed limit but insured up to 130 km/h).
I usually stick to a speed of 160 and sometimes push it to 190 (max of what my car can currently achieve ;p)


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty much impossible to speed here. Speedhumps everywhere. Speed limit is 20mph, can't go over the hump at that though .


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Whipple said:


> Most of you have missed the point of this thread.
> FYI - I consider those who drive at or under the speed limit when the flow of traffic is going significantly faster to be a little selfish and self-centered
> as well as creating a traffic hazard as everyone has to switch lanes multiple times just to get around them.
> 
> Be safe and considerate of those with whom you share the road, drive with the flow of traffic.



Selfish and self centered? Annoying at times, maybe, but you're going way out there to call someone who is obeying the law selfish and self centered.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 24, 2012)

I can statistically show that going 10%-20% over the speed limit in city streets will not significantly save you time just by the nature of how lights work (if you end up stopping at the same red light as the person who is going 20% faster, no time was saved). Driving should be intelligent, you are supposed to time the lights. Sometimes, driving 20% faster gives you a better timing of the light, that's ok.

However, the freeways are completely different. There is no expectation of stopping (unless it's daily heavy traffic and in that case you are an absolute retard if you go fast knowing at some point you will have to travel super slow). If the flow of traffic is 65mph and you are going 50 on the free way, you are an absolute danger. You cause other people to have to slow down or worse move over. When people move over and are going slower than the other lane, you make that lane slow down too. I have witnessed it several times, when trucks go 35 in one lane, they cause a near huge traffic build up just in their area.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 24, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> However, the freeways are completely different. There is no expectation of stopping (unless it's daily heavy traffic and in that case you are an absolute retard if you go fast knowing at some point you will have to travel super slow). If the flow of traffic is 65mph and you are going 50 on the free way, you are an absolute danger. You cause other people to have to slow down or worse move over. When people move over and are going slower than the other lane, you make that lane slow down too. I have witnessed it several times, when trucks go 35 in one lane, they cause a near huge traffic build up just in their area.


There are minimum speed limits on highways over here.



Whipple said:


> FYI - I consider those who drive at or under the speed limit when the flow of traffic is going significantly faster to be a little selfish and self-centered


And yet, you're asking the law-abiding citizen to break the law for you, a complete stranger, just so you can have an easier time breaking the law.
If that isn't selfish and/or self-centered, then I don't know what it is.


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't have mine yet just my permit but my dad said that insurance ect shoots up if you ge caught speeding in your first 2 years of driving


----------



## Shoat (Aug 24, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> If the flow of traffic is 65mph and you are going 50 on the free way, you are an absolute danger. You cause other people to have to slow down or worse move over. When people move over and are going slower than the other lane, you make that lane slow down too. I have witnessed it several times, when trucks go 35 in one lane, they cause a near huge traffic build up just in their area.



Regardless of how much you try, you can't defend the fact that large amounts of people intentionally break the rules on a regular bases by saying that those who stick to the rules are somehow a danger.
If the speed limit is 50 and someone drives 50, then everyone else who is actively breaking the rules by driving 65 somehow gets the right to call *them* a danger?
There would be no need to slow down or change lanes if everyone would stick to the speed limits to begin with.
It's not the minority that sticks to rules that's the danger, the danger is the majority of drivers who break the rules on a regular basis, both the douchebags that speed up the flow of traffic beyond the speed limit AND the idiots that follow up on that instead of staying at the speed limit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Shoat said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > If the flow of traffic is 65mph and you are going 50 on the free way, you are an absolute danger. You cause other people to have to slow down or worse move over. When people move over and are going slower than the other lane, you make that lane slow down too. I have witnessed it several times, when trucks go 35 in one lane, they cause a near huge traffic build up just in their area.
> ...



But the fact of the matter is, on the freeway, it is just as illegal to hinder the flow of traffic, as it is to speed, so you have to use discretion. Not everything is so black and white. Especially traffic laws.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 24, 2012)

I drive the speed limit and almost always get tailgated. People speed because they poorly assume that speeding will get them to their desired destination quicker when in actually all it does is wear out your brakes and increase the possibility of a car accident.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 24, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I drive the speed limit and almost always get tailgated. People speed because they poorly assume that speeding will get them to their desired destination quicker when in actually all it does is wear out your brakes and increase the possibility of a car accident.



Brake checking is a wonderful deterrent to tailgaters.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2012)

Whenever I get tailgated I turn my subs up to annoy the person behind me. Works wonders lol.

EDIT: But yeah, I generally keep to the speed limit because everywhere I go is in a residential area, so not only do I have to be careful of pedestrians but I have to make sure I don't disturb the peace with my music >.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

I, most of the times turn up my windows / close my sunroof if I'm near crowded areas.

But usually I'll be like fuck it and cruise with loud music past them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 25, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > However, the freeways are completely different. There is no expectation of stopping (unless it's daily heavy traffic and in that case you are an absolute retard if you go fast knowing at some point you will have to travel super slow). If the flow of traffic is 65mph and you are going 50 on the free way, you are an absolute danger. You cause other people to have to slow down or worse move over. When people move over and are going slower than the other lane, you make that lane slow down too. I have witnessed it several times, when trucks go 35 in one lane, they cause a near huge traffic build up just in their area.
> ...



Again, teachers and shit teach you to go with the flow of traffic. So if the flow of the traffic is going faster, and you're still going the speed limit, then technically, you're still breaking the law and could still get a ticket for being a potential hazard on the road for going too slow.


----------



## BigBlarg (Aug 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Again, teachers and shit teach you to go with the flow of traffic. So if the flow of the traffic is going faster, and you're still going the speed limit, then technically, you're still breaking the law and could still get a ticket for being a potential hazard on the road for going too slow.



I'm quite sure over here they teach us to go with the flow unless it is faster than the speed limit.

Call me a douchebag, I don't care, but yes, I love slowing down an Audi going at 90 km/h in a 70 km/h zone.


----------



## BigBlarg (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> In most areas a "speed limit" is more a speed suggestion.



A suggestion? Really??

Once again, I don't know for every place but :
even number = speed limit
odds number = suggestion


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember going well over 15-20mph more back when petrol didn't cost so much. Nowadays I don't do it anymore because I just waste too much speeding 

Oh, add to that the fact that I'm not 20 anymore, and the entire fascination with speeding goes away.

I still drive around 40 mph in city though. Slower than that is just... SLOW.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> But the fact of the matter is, on the freeway, it is just as illegal to hinder the flow of traffic, as it is to speed, so you have to use discretion. Not everything is so black and white. Especially traffic laws.



Do you have any source for this? Because it makes no sense what so ever. I accept that hindering the flow of traffic is an issue. But I'd love to see a case where somebody was charged for 'hindering the flow of traffic' by sticking to the speed limit. I don't mean by going 20kph UNDER the speed limit, I mean by being AT the speed limit or a couple of kph under. I just don't buy it.

Besides, it the two situations are "just as illegal" as each other, then you have potential situations where you're damned if you do, damned if you don't - if you speed up you'll get charged for speeding, if you slow down you'll get charged for obstructing.

I just don't buy it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 25, 2012)

Pleng said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > But the fact of the matter is, on the freeway, it is just as illegal to hinder the flow of traffic, as it is to speed, so you have to use discretion. Not everything is so black and white. Especially traffic laws.
> ...



I can show you my mother in law's traffic ticket. It actually happened to her last week. You have no obligation to "buy" anything.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


I'd like to add on some highways here in Atlanta at least you can actually get a ticket for going slightly below the speed limit because everyone is driving 20+ mph over it.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I can show you my mother in law's traffic ticket. It actually happened to her last week. You have no obligation to "buy" anything.



Sure that'd be good to see. Along with the designated speed limit in the area she was travelling.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 25, 2012)

Shoat said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > If the flow of traffic is 65mph and you are going 50 on the free way, you are an absolute danger. You cause other people to have to slow down or worse move over. When people move over and are going slower than the other lane, you make that lane slow down too. I have witnessed it several times, when trucks go 35 in one lane, they cause a near huge traffic build up just in their area.
> ...



Hence my point, I did say... "if the flow of traffic is 65"


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2012)

Pleng said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I can show you my mother in law's traffic ticket. It actually happened to her last week. You have no obligation to "buy" anything.
> ...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 25, 2012)

http://money.msn.com/auto-insurance/slow-drivers-can-get-ticketed-too-carinsurance.aspx

Personally, people going the speed limit don't bother me, but if you're going like 50 in a 65, that's a problem.


----------



## Arras (Aug 25, 2012)

I dunno about the US, but here everyone goes about 5 over because that's the legal margin of error. If they check your speed using the radar guns or whatever and you're driving 55 (when limit is 50), you won't get a ticket because 5km over is still within the margin of error. Not sure how large that margin is, I think it's usually between 5 and 10 km/h but it depends on the maximum speed.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 25, 2012)

Most cops I've talked to say that if you go over the speed limit they don't care unless it is excessive or you are reckless about it. But that is certainly different for every town. On the route to Gainesville from where I live there is a place called Lawtey (also another city on the same route is like that too, but they aren't as strict). Basically the ENTIRE place is a speed trap, they strictly enforce it. And by strictly, even if you were going just a little over the speed limit you will get a ticket. You should assume most places aren't like that though, most police office should have better things to do than pull over someone for speeding.

However, just as you can get a ticket for speeding anywhere, you can definitely pose a risk for yourself and others by going under the speed limit as well as getting a ticket for that. If you are too slow you can definitely get pulled over and ticketed, and if you do it on the highway and your emergency blinkers are on, I really hope you make it to your destination safe, because I've heard of stories where a driver was going the speed limit and a person was way below the speed limit and they caused an accident. Not a fun thing!

I personally speed, more so if there is no one around me, if so I usually go the speed of traffic or similar. Personally, I don't care if you do but people who go slow (ie below the speed limit, also, people who go slow and DON'T use their blinkers) can be quite annoying


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 25, 2012)

Arras said:


> I dunno about the US, but here everyone goes about 5 over because that's the legal margin of error. If they check your speed using the radar guns or whatever and you're driving 55 (when limit is 50), you won't get a ticket because 5km over is still within the margin of error. Not sure how large that margin is, I think it's usually between 5 and 10 km/h but it depends on the maximum speed.


Here in the UK the margin of error allowed is 10% +2mph

e.g In a 30mph zone you can get away with 35mph


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 25, 2012)

Pleng said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > I can show you my mother in law's traffic ticket. It actually happened to her last week. You have no obligation to "buy" anything.
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2012)

Everybody knows that every state and every country has the exact same laws regarding speeding, right?

Oh wait, no, they don't, and there's links on the first page explaining the differences.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I live on a back road and people always speed there. There are no cops there, so people just do whatever they want.
Now interestingly enough, even though the road is very narrow and dangerous, with twist and turns, the speed limit is 45MPH. But people still speed close to 70MPH down my road.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Everybody knows that every state and every country has the exact same laws regarding speeding, right?
> 
> Oh wait, no, they don't, and there's links on the first page explaining the differences.





ShadowSoldier said:


> Jesus Christ dude back off, just accept that not everywhere in the world is the same as where you live.




This isn't about where I live. This is about b******t claims from people saying that there are certain situations where you can be fined for NOT speeding. If you're going to make radical claims, you better damned well be prepared to back it up with some citations, or your own evidence.

I have logic on my side. Without evidence or links of credible stories where people have been fined for holding up the flow of traffic by NOT going over the speed limit, these stories have about as much credibility as the latest 3DS Hack fill in my survey video.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody knows that every state and every country has the exact same laws regarding speeding, right?
> ...



Well get used to it, here you can get fined. If you're not going with the flow, even if the flow is speeding, you're considered being a hazard and can get fined.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I typically go over the speed limit to the point of keeping with or somewhat exceeding the flow of traffic.

A poor justification, but a fairly logical one nonetheless - If you're in a 50, but the high majority of traffic around you is moving at 60-65, the likelihood of you being singled out by moving at the same speed is low.  That's not to say it's impossible or even uncommon.

Depending on the area I'll go anywhere between 10 to 25 over the limit.  The main highway near me is a 50, I'll go up to 70 on it if I am in a major hurry, but 60-65 is the typical flow.  Something like the turnpike though, the posted speed is 65 in most areas (by me at least) and I'll drive up to 90-95 on it, though I usually stay near 80.

On any of those, I am almost always keeping with the flow of traffic.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 26, 2012)

I usually go 0-5 miles over the limit.  But my max speed is 80.  I think it's better to go with the flow, cause if you're the going slow, it might make people cut you and that could cause accidents.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well get used to it, here you can get fined. If you're not going with the flow, even if the flow is speeding, you're considered being a hazard and can get fined.



Yea. And here you can get fined for not wearing sunglasses on a hot day.


Get used to it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Well get used to it, here you can get fined. If you're not going with the flow, even if the flow is speeding, you're considered being a hazard and can get fined.
> ...



http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/traffic-transport/128-abu-dhabi-motorists-fined-for-driving-below-speed-limit-1.1028121

128 examples in one article.

It can happen.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> http://gulfnews.com/...limit-1.1028121
> 
> 128 examples in one article.
> 
> It can happen.






> Abu Dhabi olice in Abu Dhabi issued 128 tickets to motorists last year for driving below the *minimum* speed limit.



For a start it's in Abu Dhabi. And for secondly it's for driving below the _minimum_ speed limit, not driving below the _maximum_ speed limit...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Well get used to it, here you can get fined. If you're not going with the flow, even if the flow is speeding, you're considered being a hazard and can get fined.
> ...



I will get used to it no problem, wanna know why? Because your place is entirely different from here with different sets of rules. You treat everything as if the world runs off of global rules.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> > Yea. And here you can get fined for not wearing sunglasses on a hot day.
> >
> >
> > Get used to it.
> ...



So you just believe anything some random guy tells you on the internet? Awesome; check your PM I have a bas arse money making scheme I'd like to let you in on.

I'm well aware that the world is not one set of global rules, thank you very much. Where I'm currently living the police are well known for corruption. And hell it exists. It's rife. And you know what? Because it's well known, people can make up some unbelievable stories and have them just accepted.

At the end of the day, law enforcement seems to globally attract a huge amount of exaggerated, mis-quoted (as in Plasma Dragon's example) or down right made-up stories. If I hear something that sound unbelievable then I ask for evidence before accepting it. I accept that there are ridiculous situations in all wakes of life, law enforcement in particular. But you know what? Wherever ridiculous, contradictory laws exists, hundereds of websites exist pointing out the hypocrisies. They won't be difficult to find, either. But it's not my job to do the searching. I'm not the one making outrageous claims.

All you have to do it provide a source. Shouldn't be tricky if it actually happens...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 26, 2012)

@Pleng - http://www.copblock.org/796/police-ticket-women-for-driving-6-miles-under-the-speed-limit/

A USA based one.  We don't have minimum and maximum speed limits here, we just have a single posted limit.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> @Pleng - http://www.copblock....he-speed-limit/
> 
> We don't have minimum and maximum speed limits here, we just have a single posted limit.



Thank you. That's the kind of link I was after. Though I still doubt its credibility, as it's on what seems to be an anti-police bias site, and the link to the full story has been removed. Also the quote says:



> The citation said she violated the statute for minimum speed.



However it does go on to say that the she was doing 34 in a 40. So assuming that 40 is a maximum speed limit, that does seem ridiculous.

Anyway, you've backed it up with a link, which at least gives the claim some credibility.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2012)

For a topic about speeding, Pleng seems pretty slow to catch on.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> If you're going to make radical claims, you better damned well be prepared to back it up with some citations, or your own evidence.





Rydian said:


> and there's links on the first page explaining the differences.



Please learn to read.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Thank you. That's the kind of link I was after. Though I still doubt its credibility, as it's on what seems to be an anti-police bias site, and the link to


What gives you the right to question someone credibility, when you haven't even backed up any of your posts up with a single bit of information?
All you have done was claim to have a greater knowledge than everyone on this thread without a single bit of information to back it up.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know why people are even still arguing about this since I posted an MSN link pages ago clearly saying you can get a ticket for being too slow in the US. Does enforcement vary? Yes. Does that change that it happens?  No.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 27, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. That's the kind of link I was after. Though I still doubt its credibility, as it's on what seems to be an anti-police bias site, and the link to
> ...



I have every right to question credibility of absurd claims. Just as you have the right to question anybody who claims they've hacked the 3DS without any evidence.

I haven't claimed to have any knowledge, ergo I have nothing to back up. I'm not the one claiming that you can get fined for *not* speeding!

I am well aware that you can get fined for going to slow and do not dispute this. But if people are going to claim that you can get fined for NOT going over the speed limit they better be damned well prepared to back that up. All I've had so far is a link proving that somebody once might have got fined for being 6km under the speed limit. 2 years ago. Possibly.

The fact that people in this thread are saying "well it does happen so get used to it", rather than take the two seconds it would take (if it were true and commonplace) to back up these crazy allegations with some citations.

@*mysticwaterfall*

That's not the point. Nobody's debating that you can get fined for being too slow, as far as I'm aware. I'm debating the fact that you can be fined for being too slow *whilst still being above the maximum speed limit.*



Rydian said:


> and there's links on the first page explaining the differences
> 
> Please learn to read.




None of those links prove that that you can be fined for being too slow *whilst still being above the maximum speed limit*


----------



## BigBlarg (Aug 27, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I don't know why people are even still arguing about this since I posted an MSN link pages ago clearly saying you can get a ticket for being too slow in the US. Does enforcement vary? Yes. Does that change that it happens?  No.



I've seen those kind of tickets. EVERY SINGLE TIME, they were canceled.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 28, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > and there's links on the first page explaining the differences
> ...


Wait, that doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...


He means if the limit is 80, and you're going 90, and the traffic is going 100.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 30, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > Rydian said:
> ...



That's my point...


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not driving yet. If I were to drive, i'd probably get other people into accidents knowing that I'll abide by the law


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not driving yet. If I were to drive, i'd probably get other people into accidents knowing that I'll abide by the law



Again, law states that yes, you should be going with the speed limit, but the law also states that you have to be going with the flow of traffic, whether they're going faster or not.


----------

